# Singlestage als chiller verwenden?!? Tips Tricks oder Schwachsinn?



## Hampti (2. November 2011)

Hello.

Da ich einen Haufen Grafikkarten zuhause liegen habe und davon einige in doppelter Ausführung für SLI bzw CF hab ich mir mal überlegt wie es wohl wäre wenn ich diese Karten unter einen Wasserkühler schnalle und dann aber um das Wasser kälter zu bekommen ev. eine Singlestage draufzuschnallen.

Klein Markus stellt sich das vorerst einmal so vor:
2 Wasserkühler für die GPU's -> Pumpe -> AGB ->Radiator -> CPU-Kühler der dann direkt auf dem Evap aufliegt bzw als Kälterübergang zwischen Singlestage und Wasserkreisluaf dient. Als Kühlmittel dann Frostschutz.

Wo habe ich einen denkfehler bzw. hat das ev. schonmal jemand von Euch "erfolgreich?" probiert?

LG Markus


----------



## Research (2. November 2011)

AGB (über Pumpe!!)->Pumpe->CPU(Wasser Warm!)->GPU(Wasser Heiß!!!!)->Radiator(Wasser Kalt)->AGB.
So sieht der traditionelle Aufbau aus.

AGB (über Pumpe!!)->Pumpe->CPU(Wasser Warm!)->GPU(Wasser Heiß!!!!)->Radiator(Wasser Kalt)->Chiller(Wasser auf Raumtemperatur, nie darunter*)->AGB

* Sonst droht Kondenswasser und damit der Hardwaretod (Kurzschluss).

Empfehlung falls möglich:
AGB (über Pumpe!!)->Pumpe->CPU(Wasser Warm)->Radiator;klein (Wasser knapp über Raumtemperatur)->GPU(Wasser Heiß)->Radiator, groß(Wasser Raumtemperatur)->AGB

2 Radiatoren sind besser und günstiger als einer + Chiller. Vor allem im Verbrauch.

Was gibt dein Gehäuse an Lüfterplätzen her? An jedem Platz ab 80mm kann ein Radiator ran.

Nutze lieber ein Fertiggemisch. Sonst könnte dein Kreislauf durch Korrosion Schaden nehmen. Keine Kühlflüssigkeiten aus der Industrie nehmen, meist sind diese als Sondermüll zu entsorgen.

Schau mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-24-06-11-a.html


----------



## Hampti (2. November 2011)

soll kein aufbau für ein gehäuse werden. mit wasserkühlungen hab ich schon jahrelange erfahrung das ist auch nicht das problem. hab auch eine singlestage und eine kaskade hier stehen nur bis dato noch garnicht daran gedacht daraus irgendwie einen chiller zu bauen. das ganze system ist ja zum benchen und nichts anderem gedacht somit steht dass auf einem tisch und gut ists. hab jetzt nurmal ein paar ideen ausdruck verliehen ohne mir konkrete gedanken zu machen. wollte nur bevor ichs einfach ausprobiere mal fragen ob jemand ev tips oder erfahrungen diesbezüglich zu buche stehen hat.


----------



## Research (2. November 2011)

Dann ist nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Kondenswasser beachten und eventuell noch einen Radiator zwischen schalten. So Schafft man die Wassertemperatur weiter zu senken.

Eventuell so:
AGB (über Pumpe!!)->Pumpe->CPU(Wasser Warm)-> Verteiler=> GPU(Wasser Heiß)=>Verteiler->1x Radiator,  groß(Wasser Raumtemperatur)-> Chiller (Wasser auf unter Raumtemp.)->AGB

Der Radiator senkt somit die Flüssigkeitstemperatur bevor sie wieder in den Chiller kommt. Wenn sie denn über wärmer als die Umgebungsluft ist.

Das mit den Verteilern klappt nur wenn du identische GPU-Kühler nutzt.

Ansonsten gibt es zu fast allen Themen etwas im Forum.


----------



## Hampti (2. November 2011)

Mir gehts dabei halt hauptsächlich darum welche Erfahrungen jemand gemacht hat bezüglich Wärmeübertragung vom Wasserkühlungskreislauf zum Kompressorkühlungskreislauf.


----------



## Gamer_95 (2. November 2011)

Also so wie du das vor hast sollte es ohne Probleme klappen.
Wasser solltest du auch auf ca. 5° kriegen. Kommt halt auch darauf an wie stark deine SS ist.
Du musst nur gucken wie du die GraKa noch vernünfitg isoliert kriegst wenn ein Wasserkühler drauf sitzt.


----------



## Hampti (2. November 2011)

naja wenn ich mich im Bereich +5 bis +10°C bewege sollte es küchenrolle auch tun. könnte zwar meine kaskade auch draufschnallen aber ich denke das wird dann nicht klappen.....wobei probieren geht über studieren^^ (denke aber nicht dass es meinem selfmade AGB (10l Plastikkübel guttun würde).


----------



## Research (2. November 2011)

Es gibt da spezielle Kühlmittel die im WaKü Bereich entwickelt wurden. Die schaffen -30°C.
Wie soll die Kälte-Übertragung zwischen Kaskade (Chiller) stattfinden? Über den AGB?


----------



## Ossiracer (2. November 2011)

Hampti schrieb:


> Klein Markus stellt sich das vorerst einmal so vor:
> 2 Wasserkühler für die GPU's -> Pumpe -> AGB ->Radiator -> CPU-Kühler der dann direkt auf dem Evap aufliegt bzw als Kälterübergang zwischen Singlestage und Wasserkreisluaf dient. Als Kühlmittel dann Frostschutz.


 
So wies da steht  also den CPU-Kühler auf die SS schnallen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. November 2011)

Es wird darauf ankommen, was für GPUs du kühlen willst, da unter Umständen die Wärmeabgabe der GPUs die Singlestage überfordert, da diese für übertakte CPUs gedacht ist. Dadurch kann es dann passieren, dass die Kokü einfach überfordert ist und die Temperatur unter Last sehr stark ansteigt (also vom - Bereich in den + Bereich am Evaporator) aber Genaueres kann dir da sicher jemand sagen, der sich mit Koküs besser auskennt. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bestimmt die Menge des Kältemittels im Kreislauf der Kokü (oder wohl eher die Menge des in einer bestimmten Zeit zur Verdampfung verfügbarem Kühlmittel) hauptsächlich die Kühlkapazität dieser. Das soll vereinfacht gesagt heißen, wenn in der Kokü nur genug Kältemittel umgewälzt werden kann um z.B.: 400W zu kühlen kann die darüber liegende Wärmemenge nur noch unzureichend abgeführt werden, also die Temperaturen gehen stark nach oben. Dagegen würde mehr Kältemittel oder eine schnellere Umwälzung wohl helfen, aber beides lässt sich wohl so einfach mit vertretbarem Aufwand an einer Singlestage ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug / Geräte (z.B.: Frequenzumrichter) nicht ändern. Aber dazu kann dir sicher jemand der sich damit auskennt etwas sagen.

Die Idee die Kühlflüssigkeit erst mittels Radiator und dann mittels Chiller zu kühlen ist zwar nicht schlecht, funktioniert in einer Wakü für den PC-Bereich aber nicht, da dort dazu zu geringe Temperaturdifferenzen innerhalb des Kreislaufs herrschen. Vielmehr verhindert der Radiator das du weit unter Raumtemperatur kommst, da dieser dann den Kreislauf wieder aufheizt. 
Gehen wir mal von einem Durchfluss von 60l/h aus, das heißt, das 16,7ml/s =~ 16,7g Wasser pro Sekunde für die Kühlung der Komponennten zur Verfügung stehen. Durch die hohe Wärmekapazität von Wasser von ca.: 4,2 KJ/Kg heißt das, dass ca.: 70W Abwärme das Kühlmittel um 1K erwärmen, also 700W Abwärme würde lediglich eine Erwärmung um 10K bedeuten. Sofern die Kühlung aber mehr als 10K unter Raumtemperatur kühlen kann, wäre ein Radiator im Beispiel mehr schädlich als nützlich. 
Damit ein Radiator vor einem Chiller sinnvoll ist, muss im Kühlkreislauf eine größere Temperaturdifferenz herrschen als die vom Chiller erreichbare Temperaturdifferenz. Da das aber in der Regel nicht der Fall ist (denkbar wäre es z.B.: bei extrem geringen Durchflusswerten, sehr hoher zu kühlender Verlustleistung und (zu) geringer Chillerkapazität), bleibt der erhoffte Erfolg leider aus.
Andererseits ist die Idee eventuell bei einem Testaufbau gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn ein kleiner Radiator würde den Kreislauf nicht ganz so stark aufheizen, aber falls die Leistung der Singlestage nicht ausreicht würde dieser zumindest eine komplette Überhitzung der Grakas verhindern. Je nach Ergebnis des Versuchs (Kühlmitteltemperatur) kann dieser ja auch wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## Freakezoit (3. November 2011)

Das ganze funktioniert 1A , hab es selber ne weile so gemacht , wichtig ist halt das die pumpe genug durchfluss hat damit des wasser nicht einfriert (ne HPPS war bei mir etwas zu schwach dafür).
Nen radi davorschalten (also Radi - Cpu - usw) ist sinnvoll solange im betrieb die lüfter aus sind , sollte sich kondenswasser bilden (z.b. am Radi) kann man mit hilfe der lüfter dem entgegenwirken.
Natürlich ist das ganze abhängig von der leistung der SS & dem durchfluss usw. aber funktionieren tut es . Vllt. nicht so gut wie ein Großer chiller aber mehr als ausreichend , wichtig wäre noch die iso am Cpu kühler der kontakt zum kopf der SS hat Desto weniger umgebungsluft da ran kommt desto besser.  
Wie sagt man so schön machbar ist alles ,wenn man bereit ist ein paar kompromisse einzugehn. 

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Da hab isch es damals so laufen lassen ging relativ gut


----------



## Hampti (3. November 2011)

super schaut gut aus. werde ich so auch mal versuchen. pumpe hab ich nur eine laing da bzw eigentlich sogar 2. cpu werde ich wahrscheinlich dann eh unter luft oder aber unter die kaskade schmeissen. mit gehts nur darum dass ältere karten die im sli oder cf laufen unter wasserkühler schmeisse und bessere temps bekomme(2*7900gto, 2*3870, 2*4850, 2*2900xt, 2*3650, 2*X1800, 2*X1900 und sollte es auch passen dann ev 2*4870X2).Werde mir das einmal mit der SS anschauen und sollte das gut funktionieren und die Temps eh nur um den gefrierpunkt bleiben dann kann ich es ev ja auch einmal kurz mit der kaskade probieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2011)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Die Idee die Kühlflüssigkeit erst mittels Radiator und dann mittels Chiller zu kühlen ist zwar nicht schlecht, funktioniert in einer Wakü für den PC-Bereich aber nicht, da dort dazu zu geringe Temperaturdifferenzen innerhalb des Kreislaufs herrschen. Vielmehr verhindert der Radiator das du weit unter Raumtemperatur kommst, da dieser dann den Kreislauf wieder aufheizt.



/sign.
Bis auf wenige Grad über Raumtemperatur kommt mit nem großen Radi einfacher, leiser und billiger (selbst wenn die SS schon da ist zumindest nach längerem Betrieb). Unter Raumtemperatur kommt man nur, wenn die SS (bequem) in der Lage ist, die gesamte anfallende Wärme abzuführen. Und das ist bei einem übertakteten Multi-GPU-System dann doch schnell viel Verlustleistung. Bei den 3650ern vielleicht nicht, aber bei den 4870 x2 oder 2900xt garantiert. Radiatoren mit zu integrieren macht jedenfalls keinen Sinn.


----------



## Hampti (4. November 2011)

jup werde es wenn dann eh ohne radiator machen. bin noch am überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist einen grossen agb zu machen oder eher einen knapp bemessenen. weil umso mehr flüssigkeit mit der umgebungsluft verbindung hat umso mehr erwärmt sie sich ja dann wieder auf raumtemperatur und ich will sie ja kühler bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2011)

Wenn du eher kurze Runs machen willst, deren Wärmemenge noch gut gepuffert werden kann, dann wäre ein großes Volumen (dutzende Liter) von Vorteil. Das ganze muss natürlich (schon wegen Kondenswasser) so isoliert werden, dass die große Oberfläche des Behältnisses nicht zu störender Wärmeaufnahme aus der Umgebung führt.


----------



## Hampti (10. November 2011)

sollten lange runs sein weil ich ja damit 3dmarks machen will. ist eigentlich hauptsächlich fürs graka benchen.


----------



## der8auer (10. November 2011)

Ich würde einfach einen großen Behälter nehmen (Kanister oder so mit ~20L) und isolieren. Kannst ja einfach mit klebendem Armaflex isolieren dann hast einen guten Puffer und bei kurzen Runs sollte sich die Temperatur nur geringfügig ändern.


----------



## Hampti (11. November 2011)

Ja werde mich mal umschauen nach einem grossen Kübel (ev so ein Behälter wo man das destillierte Wasser bekommt)


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. November 2011)

ja schau mal bei ebay nach nem "kanister 20l"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2011)

Bei Ikea gibts iirc 40 l Plastikwannen für <10 €.


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. November 2011)

eine wanne würd ich nicht nehmen sondern auf jedenfall einen kanister, den man schön verschließen kann.
denn wenn du als kühlmedium ein wasser-frostschutz gemisch nehmen musst stinkt das ganze doch etwas unangenehm. 
damit man den kanister auch verschließen kann würd ich mal im wakü bereich nach verschraubbaren anschlüssen schauen, die ein innengewinde für G1/4" haben. so wie hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2011)

Ikea hat auch passende Deckel, die man z.B. mit Silikon abdichten könnte 
Ansonsten hätte ich eine Mörtelwanne ausm Baumarkt vorgeschlagen. Billiger gibts kein große Volumen.


----------



## Hampti (13. November 2011)

Werde das wahrscheinlich mit einem Kanister machen da es optisch auch am besten aussieht.


----------

